# What color/how their Babies would look?



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Ok, so I Already asked that question in another thread but it didn't get the expected attention so here I am re-phrasing it again :
I got a pair of homers and I want to know what Color are they and what would their babies look like? the Genetics calculator says it will be Black spread and pied but I'm not sure
Thanks


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

This answer is correct only if your hen is homozygous for Spread and if your cock isn't hetero for Dilute and if both aren't hetero for the same autosomal recessive trait like Recessive red, Recessive white, etc.


----------



## dimerro (Nov 23, 2008)

If your hen is hetero for Spread you get 1/2 non-Spread youngs, probably many dark checker like the cock.
If your cock is hetero for Dilute you get 1/2 Dilute birds, in both sexes.
If both are hetero for an autosomal trait you get 1/4 youngs homozigous for this autosomal trait.
and so on...


----------



## Abdulbaki (Jul 31, 2013)

Thanks for Clarifying it up


----------

